# whats your score in the latest gbatemp contest?



## DarkRey (May 30, 2008)

the latest gbatemp contest's result have been released 
so i thought it could be better to make a topic where everyone who entered the contest can post his/her score.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




don't be shy!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my score is: 19/25 (20/25)


----------



## jalaneme (May 30, 2008)

23/25 (24 when you add the manhunt 2 question)


----------



## jooozek (May 30, 2008)

24/25 (25/25 when you count the controversy question)


----------



## R2DJ (May 30, 2008)

12/25

Good thing this ain't GCSE Games or I'll kill myself. 

Next time I will know what the "Internet" is capable of...


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 30, 2008)

9/25



if you got at least 20, you cheated


----------



## DarkRey (May 30, 2008)

lol. im doing gcse the whole next month.


----------



## jalaneme (May 30, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> 9/25
> 
> 
> 
> if you got at least 20, you cheated



what if you are just plain good?


----------



## Prime (May 30, 2008)

Like i posted in the results topic:

19 / 25 (more like 20/25 see below)

I only got 5 wrong, not 6, because on question 11:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 11. Which Wii title stirred up a large amount of international controversy?
> • Bully: Scholarship Edition
> • Manhunt 2
> • No More Heroes
> ...


----------



## Urza (May 30, 2008)

Not sure what I was thinking, but I put "Sega Master System" for question 3...


----------



## Jax (May 30, 2008)

jooozek said:
			
		

> 24/25 (25/25 when you count the controversy question)



Same.
I got them all right.


----------



## Prime (May 30, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Not sure what I was thinking, but I put "Sega Master System" for question 3...
> 
> "Sega Master System" was a option
> 
> ...


----------



## LightEater (May 30, 2008)

@jjuggernaut911: No, it means you know how to look for knowledge on teh internets. I dont know about you but when i dont know something i google it up. The quiz was held on the internet (!) so its obvious people are going to look for answers they dont know - the trick is to make the questions not easily googlable, and some took a few tries to actually find the answer. If you cant adapt to this or choose to test your own knowledge instead of looking up answers then its your problem or choice - dont insult other people by labeling them cheaters. You know, the bonus of using google is - you learn new interesting things.

20/25, i didnt bother to look up some things i thought i knew...


----------



## Urza (May 30, 2008)

Question 2 obviously...

I was never a big Sega fan, but it was a pretty basic question almost everyone knows.


----------



## JPH (May 30, 2008)

18/25.
Really just rushed thru it.
Don't need an Acekard 2 or I would've taken my time on it.


----------



## DarkRey (May 30, 2008)

rjbr2000 said:
			
		

> 12/25
> 
> Good thing this ain't GCSE Games or I'll kill myself.
> 
> ...



XD.
in those time people didnt even know what wi-fi was so i doubt that nintendo included a wi-fi system in sega master system


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 30, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> 9/25
> 
> 
> 
> if you got at least 20, you cheated


Stop right there. Costello said it was okay to do research and it was therefore NOT cheating.

I missed two questions XD

And reym, you don't need to point out an obvious mistake Urza made. Question 2 or 3, it doesn't matter. Of course Wi-Fi didn't exist back then.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (May 30, 2008)

Can some one tell me what was wrong with question 11? i got it right but was wondering if it was because it most people didn't?


----------



## Talaria (May 30, 2008)

25/25, got the controversy question right (Manhunt 2), I thought it was blatantly obvious that Manhunt 2 was the answer as it was the only game on the wii that had to be submitted serveral times to the the various classifications agency's around the world and toned down. All of the other games secured classification without many problems.


----------



## xalphax (May 30, 2008)

19/25

on the quiz before i got 20/30

so i have improved, next time i'll win fosho!


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 30, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Can some one tell me what was wrong with question 11? i got it right but was wondering if it was because it most people didn't?



Instead of having everyone get it correct, everyone got it wrong since they took it out XD So no matter what, the maximum score you can get is 24/25.


----------



## megabug7 (May 30, 2008)

19/25

Was my first quiz


----------



## EddyB (May 30, 2008)

Whaah 1 question wrong;

8. Which was never a code name for the Nintendo 64?
• Nintendo Ultra 64
• Project Reality
• Nintendo Dolphin
Your answer:  Nintendo Ultra 64
The correct answer was: Nintendo Dolphin 

I could swear it was a codename, or was it project dolphin?


----------



## Lee79 (May 30, 2008)

19 / 25 (+1 for Manhunt)

I got 8,9,15,17 and 19 wrong. The old school questions about the Sega Genesis and Mario Bros 3 and Tetris i new from my school days. Mario Bros 3 was the first game i completed all the way through.


----------



## flamesmaster (May 30, 2008)

I got 24/25 but I did get the question that wasn't counted right so I guess I got 25/25


----------



## LightEater (May 30, 2008)

EddyB said:
			
		

> Whaah 1 question wrong;
> 
> 8. Which was never a code name for the Nintendo 64?
> • Nintendo Ultra 64
> ...



It was, just not for the n64 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gamecube was codenamed dolphin.


----------



## Cyan (May 30, 2008)

23/25

I did wrong on
19. Which classic series is returning, or has returned on a current generation console?
Your answer:  NiGHtS
The correct answer was: All of the above 

and
11. Which Wii title stirred up a large amount of international controversy?
Your answer: All of the above
The answer we were expecting was: Manhunt 2.

Too bad, I was only 1 point from winning with the 11 canceled.


----------



## pilotwangs (May 30, 2008)

20/25,i thought i did better.


----------



## Mars (May 30, 2008)

19/25

I am not really in need of a flashcard, so I guessed on many.


----------



## NeSchn (May 30, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> 23/25 (24 when you add the manhunt 2 question)


Same.


----------



## Akiranon (May 30, 2008)

24/25 (25/25 actually).

Oh well, better luck next time.


----------



## Talaria (May 30, 2008)

Shouldn't it be #/24 as q11 has been discounted so there are only 24 questions to be marked by.


----------



## Upperleft (May 30, 2008)

22 / 25
^ not including the Manhunt question


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 30, 2008)

24/24


----------



## jan777 (May 30, 2008)

15/24

its because i did not use google


----------



## Prime (May 30, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> 15/24
> 
> its because i did not use google



You used Yahoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J/k


----------



## Minox (May 30, 2008)

25/25 (including the Manhunt question)

But I have no need for an Ak2, I already have one


----------



## lewjay (May 30, 2008)

Missed one, the very last question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well


----------



## jan777 (May 30, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL 

not really

i didnt think we were allowed to "check answers"


----------



## Agjsdfd (May 30, 2008)

I got 8 out of 25.
Wasnt really in the mood, and dont really need a Acekard 2...
But was funny though, doing it in less than a minute.


----------



## darkangel5000 (May 30, 2008)

Shameful 22 pts (w/o the Manhunt2 Question)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 30, 2008)

Got 18/24 without help (I failed questions I thought I know the best)..Was fun to see how much I know..


----------



## Agjsdfd (May 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Got 18/24 without help (I failed questions I thought I know the best)..Was fun to see how much I know..


Bravo!
Would be around that score, if I were serious.
I had no chance of answering all of em correctly anywayz..well.. without cheating of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Am really surprised that so many people got em all right.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 30, 2008)

Well, some people have really great knowledge, and some "cheated" (I wouldn't call it that way, but "search for help onlone" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
I just wanted to see how much do I know, and I even learned some stuff..


----------



## Vater Unser (May 30, 2008)

24/25  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Got the 2048mbits question wrong


----------



## Harumy (May 30, 2008)

24/24...


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> 24/25
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here


----------



## jan777 (May 30, 2008)

yeah what game used up that big of a memory?


----------



## Urza (May 30, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> yeah what game used up that big of a memory?


ASH: Archaic Sealed Heat


----------



## jan777 (May 30, 2008)

was it any good?


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that game.
Hey Urza,is it coming to the US.
I could not stop playing the game until I got stuck.


----------



## greyhound (May 30, 2008)

23/25

WHY?!?!


----------



## Urza (May 30, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It got an ESRB rating recently... which means it likely is.


----------



## jan777 (May 30, 2008)

awww cool

wait 2024 means 512 mb right?

dam! thats half my card


----------



## Tanas (May 30, 2008)

25/25 and i'm pissed off because i didnt win, I wanted to add an Acekard2 to my CycloDS, R4, TTDS, Supercard SD and R4 Perfect collection.


----------



## Gumble (May 30, 2008)

I got perfect aswell,





 could really of gone that acekard 2, my supercard lite has kind of been on the fritz as of late.


----------



## Urza (May 30, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> awww cool
> 
> wait 2024 means 512 mb right?
> 
> dam! thats half my card


256MB.


----------



## jan777 (May 30, 2008)

oh yeah tnx for answering


----------



## Doggy124 (May 30, 2008)

23/25



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 9. What was the first European GBA scene release?
> • Super Mario Advance
> • Top Gear GT Championship
> • Castlevania - Circle of the Moon
> ...



I checked advanscene database and it said 0025-Super Mario Advance release for EU and US in same file

Isn't it also count as first EU game as well?


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2008)

I only got 19, I couldn't really be bothered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Even though I do want an Acekard


----------



## mercm3 (May 30, 2008)

i got 20/25 but I'm a newbie bum who's been playstation dude forever so thats my excuse.


----------



## cherryduck (May 30, 2008)

21/25, although it shoulda been 22 because the Manhunt 2 question wasn't counted.


----------



## Hadrian (May 30, 2008)

25/25.

I did have a problem with the best selling consoles, usually its the Gameboy that is always said to be the best selling but then they changed the question so its "single console, not including follow ups" which we all know is PS2.


----------



## LordMelkor (May 30, 2008)

22/25 should be 22/24 since Manhunt2 question was ignored. 

I missed the Konami code question (wtf? and googling answers is cheap so I didn't do that UNLIKE some people) and the Flash Cart question =_=


----------



## jalaneme (May 30, 2008)

mercm3 said:
			
		

> i got 20/25 but I'm a newbie bum who's been playstation dude forever so thats my excuse.
> 
> i'm a playstation nut but i still like nintendo and did quite well lol
> 
> ...



same


----------



## DarkRey (May 30, 2008)

LordMelkor said:
			
		

> 22/25 should be 22/24 since Manhunt2 question was ignored.
> 
> I missed the Konami code question (wtf? and googling answers is cheap so I didn't do that UNLIKE some people) and the Flash Cart question =_=



that wasnt that hard(googled) lol , the konami code is a cheat code that comes in all the konami games.
i should try it on the mgs4


----------



## Andri (May 30, 2008)

23/25 (24 if Manhunt question included)

Got the 2048 megabytes and Turok (The answer was All of the above if I recall correctly) wrong. :'(


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (May 30, 2008)

I had 15/25 16/25 if manhut 2 questions valid


----------



## DeMoN (May 30, 2008)

24/25 plus the Manhunt question which I got right= 25/25.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 30, 2008)

I got 23/25 because Manhunt wasn't counted. If it had been then I got 24/25...I missed it, but can someone tell me, why, exactly was the manhunt question exempted?


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 30, 2008)

Anyone wanting to know why #11 was discarded, as an example, go to google and type in "Bully scholarship edition controversy" and see what comes up.


----------



## xJonny (May 30, 2008)

22/24


----------



## raulpica (May 30, 2008)

24/24 without the Manhunt question, or 25/25 if you're counting that.

Still... no Acekard2 for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I'll wait for the next contest


----------



## Salamantis (May 30, 2008)

24/25 counting the Manhunt question.


----------



## xcalibur (May 30, 2008)

20/25
I didn't really care though


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 31, 2008)

20/25.

I took my time.....


----------



## CrystalSweet (May 31, 2008)

my score was Your score: 21 / 25 but technically 22/25 cause i got the manhunt one right


----------



## Awdofgum (May 31, 2008)

I got a perfect score, no prize though, but who's complaining.

I'd rather a GBA flashcart anyways.


----------



## leonheart_a (May 31, 2008)

23/25

I got the doom question wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And then there was that manhunt question

Damn i was close =p


----------



## MasterM (May 31, 2008)

24/25


----------



## Masked (May 31, 2008)

23/24 (not including the Manhunt 2 question)

Guess I'll have to keep using my SCSD


----------

